# more sunrise shots



## vonnagy (Jun 3, 2004)

On days when I decide to walk to work, it takes me about 1 1/4 hours. But you don't really mind it when it looks like this. My skin glowed red in the sunrise. I am thinking we get such vivid colours because of the hole in the ozone, but i am not sure.







Though the walk is great, I wish i was this dude:


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jun 3, 2004)

All I can say is... WOW! I would love to see colors like this one day. I saw some pretty nice hues in Maui, but nothing like I've seen from your photos of NZ.  Very nice work as usual!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 3, 2004)

My monitor is cr**!

Sorry, dark photos are waaaayyy too dark on my monitor and I had to save it and lighten it up in my picture programme to see that a) there's Rangotito Island in the background, and b) someone on a boat (?) on the water. With the much lighter photo, the wonderful colour effects of the intensely red morning sky were gone, though . It MUST be my monitor... Arrrgh! I want a new one!


----------



## Corry (Jun 3, 2004)

Beautiful!  Looks like the sky is on fire!  I'd love for my commute to look like that!


----------



## drlynn (Jun 3, 2004)

It's because the sun shines backward down there! 

Great shots as always, Mark!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 3, 2004)

Very nice Mark, Love #2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## nannabug (Jun 3, 2004)

Awesome, vonnagy! Having trouble picking a favorite from the two. Been missing your photos.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 4, 2004)

Skies like that would get even ME outta bed early in the morning !!! 
These two shots are so beautiful Vonn ! :heart:


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 4, 2004)

Sigh..... I double posted again !  :roll:


----------



## bogleric (Jun 4, 2004)

as always there is wonderful coloring in those shots.

What shutter speed do you use on these to get the magic amount of time?


----------



## terri (Jun 4, 2004)

They are both beautiful shots, but I'd give the nod to the second one, for no other reason than the image of the canoeist gives it a little more interest, a little better composition.   It is just gorgeous!


----------



## canonrebel (Jun 4, 2004)

This is beautiful Art work--the photography isn't bad either


----------



## Lyanna (Jun 4, 2004)

*jaw drops*

I absolutely adore the first one...possibly because I like the very deep shade of red. Oh my, wish I could see this every day on my drive to work.

Beautiful shots, both of them.


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 4, 2004)

cheers all for your comments! Glad you enjoyed them. Its not always this red. Yesterday is was quite grey, but i was fortunate on this morning 'commute' to catch these splendid colours.



			
				bogleric said:
			
		

> as always there is wonderful coloring in those shots.
> 
> What shutter speed do you use on these to get the magic amount of time?



first shot was 1/45 
1/20 propped up against the dike as my tripod is a bit too much to carry to work  I took 3 shots of the kayaker, this one had the least motion blur on the man.

The apperature was wide open (3.5 or 4), UV filter, ISO 400.


----------



## canonrebel (Jun 4, 2004)

What post processing did you use?


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 4, 2004)

> What post processing did you use?



I adjusted the curves on pshop, this punched up the contrast. No saturation was added because the sky was really red.


----------



## Harpper (Jun 4, 2004)

Great pictures von. I love the vivid orange colors in the first but I like the canoe in the second. They're two great picture nonetheless.


----------

